# Follow On Fron OrganGrinders Free Products Thread



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I have had a look at it all and catalogued it as follows:
Mystery Wax in white tub.. maybe OG can shed some light? 90% Full
CG New Car Smell - 99% Full
Megs Hot Rims - 20% Full
PB Wheel Seal 80% Full
TW Platinum Precision Car Wax - 100% Full
TW Platinum Protective Extra Gloss - 80% Full
TW Gloss Guard - 75% Full
TW Original Hard Wax - 75% Full
Williams F1 Carnauba Polish - 20% Full
AG Interiror Shampoo - 60% Full
TW Extreme Wax For Wheels - 20 - 25% Full
TW Metallic Car Wax - 100% Full
2xTW Extreme Nanotech Tyre Gel - 100% Full
Megs Ultimate Quick Detailer - 95% Full
AG Paint Renovator - 85-90% Full
Sonus Acrylic Spritz - 95% Full
Sonus Acrylic Glanz - 95% Full
FK Sample Kit (Pink Wax, Final Body Shine [425], Super Shampoo [121], Shampoo Super Conc and #303 Foam Pad Glaze) Almost unused only tiny amounts out of them. Tyre Dressing is about 10% Left
Wheel Face Brush
Wash Mit
Halfords Polishing Cloth
Tw Ice Liquid Polish with applicator and MF
MF Sponge
Sonus Waffle Weave Drying Towel
Tyre Gel Applicator
Megs Foam Pad
Sheepskin Mit - Bit of wear
Performance Motorcare Mitt - My god is this soft
CG Pro Detailer Gallon - Almost Full
Megs Gold Class Car Wash - 100% Full
Megs Gold Class Car Wax x2 - 100% Full
Grey Sheepskin Mitt
3 x Megs Detailer Plastic Bottles Plastic Flip Top
AG Sample Sachets - UDS, SRP & Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
Megs Mirror Glaze Pro Vinyl and Rubber Care - 100% Full
Huge Foam Wash Pad
CG New Look Trim Gel - 50% Full
Megs Paint Cleaner Step 1 - 100% Full 473ml
Megs Endurance Tyre Gel - 70% Full
Sonus Carnauba Spritz - Unused and Sealed
CG 50/50 - 60% Full
2x TW Extreme NanoTech Wash and Wax 2.5L - Unopened
Dodo SN Panel Pot - New
AG Leather Care Cream - 80% Full
AG Bumper Care - 10% Full
Polycharger Wax Booster - Nearly Full about 10ml used out blue bottle
Track Claw Racing Polish 99% Full
TW Extreme Polishing Wax Paste - 80% Full
Mothers Advanced Tyre Care - 95% Full
Clearkote Yellow Mouse Cream Wax - 75% Full
CG Jetseal 109 - 99% Full
Wonderwheels almsot un-used
CG Wet Mirror Finish - 100% Full
CG Petes 53 - 50% Full
TW Brake Dust Barrier - 45% Full
TW Brake Dust Barrier - 100% Full
Halfords Silver/Grey Colour Polish - 35% Full
TW Gloss Guard - 95% Full
Tw Colour Magic Polish Black - 40% Full
Carlack Shampoo - 99% Full 1Litre
Tw Extreme Wheel Cleaner - 99% Full
CG Liquid Leather - 99% Full
Megs Nxt Tech Wax - 50% Full
Megs Step 2 Polish - 99% Full
AG SRP 500ml - New unopened
AG EGP 500ml - 75% Full
Megs Mirror Glazr Pro Synthetic Sealant No21 473ml - 85% Full
Megs Mirror Show Car Glaze No7 473ml - 95% Full

Hope I've not missed anything, plan is to either sell the lot of decant to samples and sell in order to raise funds for Yorkhill Childrens Hospital. So Thoughts guys, shall I photo it al and get it up in the for sale secton or is there anything worth making samples out of?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

TW Platinum Precision Car Wax - 100% Full
TW Original Hard Wax - 75% Full
CG Petes 53 - 50%
3 x Megs Detailer Plastic Bottles Plastic Flip Top



Put a price on these for me
I will gladly send money for the charity.
Gordon.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

caledonia said:


> TW Platinum Precision Car Wax - 100% Full
> TW Original Hard Wax - 75% Full
> CG Petes 53 - 50% Full
> 
> ...


Gordon not sure on prices, I'm now subscribed to sales section so I'm in process of photographing. 
How much is that little lot worth you want? And do you wish collection or delivery?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Gordon not sure on prices, I'm now subscribed to sales section so I'm in process of photographing.
> How much is that little lot worth you want? And do you wish collection or delivery?


I am you know where on Sunday if this helps out. 
COD if you are free.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

caledonia said:


> I am you know where on Sunday if this helps out.
> COD if you are free.


I should be free from 2pm onwards i'll pop in... Hopefully manage to make £100+ from this little lot. Will need to add p+p for those buying outwith glasgow area eh.

EDIT:
OK Guys uploading pics now. I'm off work this week so hopefully shift it. You blokes have first refusal as collection is easier than posting OFC.

If anyone wants to help with pricing I'm all for it. I'm after a few things but don't want to underpay as its all for charity!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd be happy to contribute whatever price you put on

CG New car smell
CG New look trim gel
and possibly the Sonus Drying towel. Is it the Der Wonder which is blue with red edging?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I'd be happy to contribute whatever price you put on
> 
> CG New car smell
> CG New look trim gel
> and possibly the Sonus Drying towel. Is it the Der Wonder which is blue with red edging?


Blue edging sorry. Gordon just sent me priocing, looking it over now.

If your wanting to collect that all how does a tenner sound?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeh that's fine. I'll pick it up either at the next meet your at or can arrange something else if you'd prefer.


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi mate, how much for the Sonus Waffle Weave Drying Towel?

Thanks


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Gravy said:


> Hi mate, how much for the Sonus Waffle Weave Drying Towel?
> 
> Thanks


I'm afraid Spitfire Wants it i think, sorry dude.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Yeh that's fine. I'll pick it up either at the next meet your at or can arrange something else if you'd prefer.


Where be you located? I'm travelling from Dumbarton to meet Gordon Sunday I can get it to you?


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I'm afraid Spitfire Wants it i think, sorry dude.


No probs mate, let me know if the changes his mind


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I know I am a pain Stuart.
But add the 
Jetseal and CG Pro Detailer Gallon - Almost Full
Gordon.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sale Thread Now Live:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1841202#post1841202

I'm off to bed


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

id be interested in the 

CG 50/50
Petes 53
Jetseal 109


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Well done for organising this Spoony :thumb: Also thanks to OrganGrinder for giving away his detailing gear for charity


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> id be interested in the
> 
> CG 50/50
> Petes 53
> Jetseal 109


Petes and jetseal are sold. Still got the 50/50 though, check the forsale thread 

Also, CG pro detailer smells AMAZING lol ridiculous.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Ill take the dodo sn and the mystery wax if you still have them. Could pick them up from your work whenever suits. Just let me know how much.

Thanks
M


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> Ill take the dodo sn and the mystery wax if you still have them. Could pick them up from your work whenever suits. Just let me know how much.
> 
> Thanks
> M


Gon eI'm afraid Mark... All been going on in the crazy for sale thread!


----------

